# Ruger mini-30??



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've thinking about a Ruger mini-30 with some aftermarket goodies to make a hog buster. A couple of questions: Has anybody had any experience with the .30? I used to have a mini-14 and it was a great little truck gun. Just wondering about the .30..... Second: What about the 7.62x39 regarding decent ammo availabilty(brass case) and as a reloaded round for possible use as deer rifle. ....Thoughts?? opinions??


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the mini 30 is the same rifle just chambered in 7.62x39. Decent ammo can be found online,but hit and miss at retail stores. Yes would be awesome hog duster and short to medium range deer round.:dance:


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Check the problems with mags. Make sure you are clear on which ones work, and which ones tend to be problematic. 

Further, check the ammo that is available, assuming you don't reload. Its needs to match your bore (.308 v. .311). Is it a true .311 bore? Or, is it using the throat design to resize .311 bullets down to a groove diameter of .308. If so, don't expect great accuracy. 

Plus, much of the milspec/imported ammo tends to be 3 MOA ammo in many weapons. 

Further, if its a .311 bore, and you plan to reload, check out the components available. Not a whole bunch of choices for bullets that can be fired a decent velocities. Better hope it like those bullets. 

If its a .308 bore, you have better bullet choices, but only marginally better because to achieve any real velocity, you need something in the 120 to 125 range. May be Hornady .308 130 sp's will work for you.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

So if it is something that I would want to have any "choices" when reloading, maybe I should look more into an AR-10 type rifle. I wouldn't mind using "can" ammo for pig hunting, but for whitetail and extended ranges, I'd much rather work up a decent handload. Am I correct in thinking that most ar-10's are .308 win?? I know that 5.56 is capable but I would rather have a .308 when it comes to deer type game. Thanks for the replies,,,,Jim


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can get the AR10 type platform in many calibers. DPMS offers it in 260 Rem, .243 (I think), .308, 6.5 Creedmore, and .338 Federal. Lots of choices with that platform. Parts and magazines are available too. They just cost a little more than the Mini 30. Well maybe a lot more.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

The mini30 is good for hogs. It is set up for .308 diameter bullets as are other American made rifles in 7.62x39. It is the foreign made stuff where you would prefer the .311 diameter. Just don't try pushing the .311 bullets down the Ruger. It feels to it like when you try to launch a big log down the china throne, you can do it but it feels very uncomfortable.

My old war trophy CKC now called an SKS shoots my .308 reloads and does a fair job of it, even though it was setup for their .311 rounds.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah, after talking with some friends who are a little more "AR savvy" than me, they told me pretty much the same. They also chided me for looking for the cheap way out. lol. I like the .308 win and already have the dies for it, so that would probably be the way I go. Do you guys think I would need a small base resizer die for the semi-auto resizing? DPMS has the LR308t that's a nice gun. What are some of the better players these days for "black guns" in .308. Years ago I had aColt AR-15 (5.56) sporter pre-fwd assist and triangular front handgaurds. I never could get any respectable accuracy out of it, so I sorta lost interest in the the black guns. Lately they've become interesting again.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You will need to full length size the brass for the AR to make it feed reliably as with any semi auto. You will get a little less life out of the brass. The AR's can be very accurate these days. Better chambers, barrel materials, etc;

Check out the new LaRue 308 rifle:

http://larueosr.com/

Its made in Texas too :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a mini s.s. 30

they are very picky about ammo for decent groups.......sub 3"

trigger is lousy

it is basically a 30-30 automatic.........


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> The mini30 is good for hogs. It is set up for *.308 diameter bullets as are other American made rifles in 7.62x39*. It is the foreign made stuff where you would prefer the .311 diameter. Just don't try pushing the .311 bullets down the Ruger. It feels to it like when you try to launch a big log down the china throne, you can do it but it feels very uncomfortable.
> 
> My old war trophy CKC now called an SKS shoots my .308 reloads and does a fair job of it, even though it was setup for their .311 rounds.


I hate to disagree, but I think the only two .308 bore 7.62X39 builders were the older Rugers and the early Colt built AR's. I thought that Ernest and I had this same discussion some time back and he convinced me most everything is .310 so most .308 bullets don't fair to well at ther range in these guns.

So I created a thread on another forum asking this question to double check my facts/thoughts and one of the poster went right to the Mini-30 issue.

To the Mods: If this link is not cool feel free to delete it:

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=118&t=485256&page=1&#4504804


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

My recollection is that the change at Rug. in the Mini 30 bores was 1993. Thats just a vague recollection that in about 1993 they abandoned the whole forcing cone design in favor of a true .310/.311 bore set up. YMMV.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I have an Accuracy Systems Mini Thirty.Shoots one inch groups all day long.Not too many varieties of store bought ammo in good brass cases that I would put in this guns chamber.Cries for reloads but I don't Have the dies or components,but does well with Winchester and Prvi ammo.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Russian*

I have the RR MINI 30 SYNTHETIC/SS BOUGHT 1000 ROUNDS SP for like 69.00 a few years back.Shoots better than 5" group at 100Y.Its a Hog killing machine...CVA34


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Not the most accurate gun on the planet. Never owned one, never fired one, just sold hundreds of them when I was a wholesaler. Sold one to my brother in law, and he hates it.

You've read all the different problems already, and only one guy had an accurate rifle, and I'm not sure what he had to do to get it that way. I would venture to say that with what he paid to have it accurized, plus the original cost of the gun you could probably get something better.

It certainly seems like a fun gun, but I just like to hit what I'm aiming at.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I think you would be better served by an AR type rifle with a 7.62x39 upper. It will be more accurate, and give you lots of other options for other calibers down the road. As others have said, the Mini-30 is not known for accuracy with 4-6 inch groups at 100yds being the norm. On an AR platform, 1-1.5" groups are possible.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

6.5 grendel. AK case, necked down to 6.5, most of the taper taken out of it, and operates in a standard AR platform. Get to use most of the high BC 6.5's, shoot them at a higher velocity relative to 7x39 offerings, and there is great brass available from Lapua. 

Or, 6.8.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Ernest said:


> 6.5 grendel. AK case, necked down to 6.5, most of the taper taken out of it, and operates in a standard AR platform. Get to use most of the high BC 6.5's, shoot them at a higher velocity relative to 7x39 offerings, and there is great brass available from Lapua.
> 
> Or, 6.8.


This is even better


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> You will need to full length size the brass for the AR to make it feed reliably as with any semi auto. You will get a little less life out of the brass. The AR's can be very accurate these days. Better chambers, barrel materials, etc;
> 
> Check out the new LaRue 308 rifle:
> 
> ...


I second that!! www.laruetactical.com


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

JayTray said:


> I second that!! www.laruetactical.com


....I looked long and hard at the La Rue offerings. Just a little outside my fun money limits. Really nice stuff and great folks to talk too. They didn't talk "down" to me at all. Can't say that for some outfits, especially with money in hand. This is what i decided on and I topped it with the Midway/Weaver Tactical Grand Slam. Now if I can just get some range time. .....Rifle: http://www.armalite.com/ItemForm.as...Category=f4bd4a13-55d1-41aa-aea0-49488ec48776 ......Scope:http://www.ammoland.com/2010/05/23/midwayusa-weaver-tactical-rifle-scope/


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

back to the original OP

it is a 30-30 automatic .......look at the ballistics

mine has killed a truckload of piggies and several deer

recoil is light, great kid's gun

just don't buy thinking it is a tack driver

very happy with it and a great truck gun

again , not a tack driver


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I just got one last week. Ruger made some changes a couple years ago. They now have a heavier barrel and ruger claims better accuracy. I was hitting beer cans free hand at 80 yards with open sights,(wolf ammo) so that's good enough for me to bust a hog. It's just so much lighter and handier in the truck than my AR. Get one that the ser# starts with 580 or 581. That is when they made the change.
Stick with ruger factory mags they now have 20rnders.


----------

